# Bike stands free to a good home (just pay postage)



## benb (24 Apr 2018)

I had a clear out of the garage, and have 4 of these bike stands.
Free, but pay postage please (probably about £5. Haven't checked yet)


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2018)

Yes please. I would like one.


----------



## benb (24 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes please. I would like one.



PM me, and we'll arrange it


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Apr 2018)

Generous offer 

I'll take one please 

PM on its way


----------



## dan_bo (24 Apr 2018)

I'll have one if they're going spare.

PM'd


----------



## The Rover (24 Apr 2018)

Might have missed one but I’ve sent a message just in case.

Cheers


----------



## benb (24 Apr 2018)

I have 4 PMs, from:
@Speicher 
@smokeysmoo 
@dan_bo 
@The Rover 

So you guys are dibs for them.
I'll take one to the post office tomorrow to get an accurate postage cost, then you can confirm you're happy with that and I'll send them.


----------



## benb (25 Apr 2018)

Have sent pm with PayPal details. 
2nd class postage is £5.05


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Apr 2018)

benb said:


> Have sent pm with PayPal details.
> 2nd class postage is £5.05


Payment sent boss


----------



## The Rover (25 Apr 2018)

smokeysmoo said:


> Payment sent boss



And me.

Cheers.


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2018)

Damn !!!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Apr 2018)

Doneski. You're a gent.


----------



## benb (26 Apr 2018)

All posted


----------



## Speicher (26 Apr 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Speicher (26 Apr 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Apr 2018)

Come with today's post, all looks good. 

Thanks again


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2018)

Thank you, it arrived safely in today's post.


----------



## The Rover (28 Apr 2018)

Mine arrived ok as well, cheers.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Apr 2018)

Wikid cheers!


----------

